# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Nigel's Jamaican Almond Oil-Negril Jamaica

## NigelsJamaicanAlmondWorld

Just wanted to give thanks for now being a part of the Negril.com family. Look for us in the shopping and spa section. Located in Negril Jamaica we make sweet-cold-pressed Jamaican Almond Oil. Check out the video below for more info on how its used. Visit our website for more info.
Love and Almony
Nigel and Jessica
Negril Jamaica

----------


## Summer

it says, this video is private??

----------

